# Tahmiz - Tahmis



## natasha2000

Dear friends,

I was wondering if this word (or any variant of it) means anytihing in Turkish. If there is, then is H pronounced?

Thank you very much in advance.

Nat.


----------



## Rallino

Tahmin exists. And yes, you do pronunce the H.


----------



## natasha2000

Rallino said:


> Tahmin exists. And yes, you do pronunce the H.




Thank you, Rallino. 

So, it is with N in the end, not Z? And what does it mean?

Also, I would really appreciate if you told me what is this page about, since it shows the word tahmiZ. 

http://www.osmanlicasozluk.net/osmanlica/53702-sozluk-TAHMIZ-anlam.html

In Serbian, there is a word of a Turkish origin "tahmiz" which refers to a right to toast coffee in Ottoman Empire, so i was wondering what was/is the original word...


----------



## Rallino

I have no idea what a tahmiz is 

Tahmin means "guess"


----------



## macrotis

It's an obsolete chemistry term for *oxidation*, but it may as well be *tahmis* since many people misspell s as z, or vice versa, in some words, like *_herkez_ instead of _herkes_ or *_mahsun_ instead of _mahzun_. If it's *tahmis* then it has two meanings:

1. coffee roasting
2. making a poet's (or one's) couplet five lines by adding three lines before them of the same meter and rhyme.

H is pronounced.


----------



## natasha2000

Macrotis, thank you very, very much! You helped me a lot!


----------



## shafaq

macrotis said:


> It's an obsolete chemistry term for *oxidation*, but it may as well be *tahmis* since many people misspell s as z, or vice versa, in some words, like *_herkez_ instead of _herkes_ or *_mahsun_ instead of _mahzun_. If it's *tahmis* then it has two meanings:
> 
> 1. coffee roasting


Yes ! This is the exact answer which natasha2000 seeks . It means baking, roasting and toasting for any thing.



macrotis said:


> 2. making a poet's (or one's) couplet five lines by adding three lines before them of the same meter and rhyme.


Just to avoid confusing; this is another story has no relation with above word save than its Arabic origin; which means "to put/make something in "five units in together" /quintet, beşleme in Turkish. Its "h" and "s" differs than other's.



macrotis said:


> H is pronounced.


is applicable for both case.


----------



## macrotis

natasha2000 said:


> Macrotis, thank you very, very much! You helped me a lot!



You're welcome


----------



## TekYelken

Although natasha2000 got the answer she wanted, it would be better for the records to state that the ottoman word *tahmiz* apparently means *azaltmak* (to decrease) as can be seen from the link she gave.

Cheers


----------



## natasha2000

Thank you, TakYelken. The thing is, that is Serbian, the word iz tahmiz, but it is not necessarily exactly the same as in Turkish. As we all know, many Turkish words are now a part of a Serbian vocabulary, but they are pretty distorsioned and changed, that some of them are irrecognizable to a modern Turk. This word in Serbian means exactly what I described: a right to toast the coffee during the Ottoman Empire. It is not used out of that context. So, IMO macrotis explanation is the right one, especially because of that mixing of Z and S in Turkish words, as you all have already kindly explained to me, because I was told that in this word, H is not written. And Serbian language usually receives the words as they are and many words of Turkish origin have H in their archaic form, like kaHva for coffee (kava or kafa in a modern Serbian)...

I don't know what that page is about, The only words I could recognize were TAMIZ and Ottoman Empire, so I thought it might have something to do with my quiestion...

Thank you all, once again, for all your help.
Best regards,
Nat.


----------



## TekYelken

I know what you mean Natasha, but anybody who sees this thread should be able to get its meaning from here. The link you gave is an *Ottoman-Turkish Dictionary* by the way, and is quite useful indeed. I already included it in my favourite list. 

Cheers,

Max.


----------



## shiningstar

natasha2000 said:


> Thank you, Rallino.
> 
> So, it is with N in the end, not Z? And what does it mean?
> 
> Also, I would really appreciate if you told me what is this page about, since it shows the word tahmiZ.
> 
> In Serbian, there is a word of a Turkish origin "tahmiz" which refers to a right to toast coffee in Ottoman Empire, so i was wondering what was/is the original word...


 
It means "to reduce", "to decrease" yet it doesn't exist in modern Turkish language. The link you gave actually refers to old Ottoman language and as far as I know the word "tahmiz" is originally farisi.


----------



## macrotis

TekYelken said:


> *tahmiz* apparently means *azaltmak* (to decrease) as can be seen from the link she gave.



It's *reduction* or *oxidation* in chemistry. In Turkish the former is now *indirge(n)me* (not _azaltma) _and the latter is *yükseltgenme*, and *tahmiz* is a _change in oxidation number, _or *redox*. The dictionary writer seems to mistake the term.

_The long story would be a lecture in chemistry but for further information one can search for _müvellidülhumuza_ and _hâmiz_._


----------



## TekYelken

I think you might be right marcotis, I had to find my old *Ottoman-English *dictionary and it says:

*Tahmiz*: to oxidise.

Cheers,


----------



## natasha2000

Hello again, my friends.

I need again the help from you. It wasn't so clear to me if in Ottoman Turkish or in Modern Turkish H is pronounced. Also, I would be very thankful if you told me what in this Ottoman Dictionary is written under the word TAHMIZ, i.e. what is the meanining of this word according to this dictionary. 

Thank you very much in advance.
N.


----------



## TekYelken

Hi Natasha,

Yes H is pronounced (indeed every written letter is pronounced) in modern Turkish as well as Ottoman Turkish. The link you gave translates *Tahmiz *as *Azaltmak, *check this link for all meanings of the word *Azaltmak*:

http://www.zargan.com/sozluk.asp?Sozcuk=azaltmak

 Hope this helps,

Max.


----------



## natasha2000

Thank you very much, TekYelken, for your precise and prompt answer.


----------

